# Medicaid/AHCCCS Billers & Coders WANTED! Tempe, AZ



## GHF (Oct 27, 2011)

Medicaid/AHCCCS Billers & Coders WANTED! Tempe, AZ

Rapidly growing Medical Practice Management Company located in Tempe, Arizona seeks experienced professionals who are eager to innovate and improve reimbursement for the medical practices they serve to join our billing, coding, & A/R management team. Applicants must clearly demonstrate a sense of pride and passion for what they do and have a proven track record of knowledgeable skills and abilities. Aggressive claims administration, payment posting, working appeals/grievances and disciplined A/R management skills a must. Excellent inter-personal, organizational, and communication skills are required. 

***Experience with Medicare, Medicaid and AHCCCS required*** 

Several positions are available! However, all coders must have 2+ years experience, be certified and able to code from electronic charts. All billers must have 2+ years experience working in related specialties. Collection reps must be comfortable talking with patients and have 2+ years experience working in healthcare collections. 

Competitive compensation package offered for desirable candidates. Health, Dental, and Vision plans available for full-time employees in addition to PTO, holiday pay, and fringe benefits. Our office is truly a wonderful environment to work in - we make our jobs fun and rewarding! 

If you feel you have the experience, drive and ambition to join our team please send your resume and salary requirements to careers@goodhealthfinancial.com


----------



## Grizelda (Nov 1, 2011)

Is this position remote?


----------



## GHF (Nov 2, 2011)

This position is located at our office in Tempe, AZ. We are not offering remote positions at this time.


----------

